# Как избежать операции при грыже L5-S1?



## Валерия Ли (2 Сен 2021)

Добрый день!
Ситуация в следующем:
12 дней назад, слегка закашлившись при першении в горле, испытала ужасную боль в пояснице. Не могла двигаться, еле доползла до кровати. Скорая, уколы, больничный, не могла ходить и вообще толком шевелиться из-за сильной боли в спине дня 3-4, чувствительность и подвижность ног в порядке.
Пью мидокалм, мовалис, мильгамму. На сегодняшний день хожу, сижу, но болезненность в области поясницы и жжение в левой ноге в районе ступни сохраняется, особенно после пары часов сидя/стоя. Все еще на больничном, стараюсь больше лежать. Начала курс ударно-волновой терапии. Пока что сделала 1 сеанс. Раньше помогало, но сейчас ситуация иная, я так понимаю.
Ранее в 2009 году была диагностирована грыжа l5 s1 и протрузия l4 l5.  Прикладываю заключение от 2011 года. Защемлений корешков тогда не было. Бывали обострения и раньше, но теперь я понимаю, что то был детский лепет, немножко жгло и мурашило левую ногу (чуть меньше, чем сейчас), но таких болей в пояснице никогда не было, максимум 1 день отлеживалась, пару уколов, курс УВТ и я как огурчик.
С 2017 года вообще про спину не вспоминала, много ходила, давала легкие физнагрузки в виде упражнений лфк, каталась на велосипеде, пила много воды, витамины.
Сделала МРТ в этот понедельник, размеры грыжи и протрузии без изменений, но теперь грыжа сдавливает левый корешок s1, и поэтому рекомендована консультация нейрохирурга. Заключение также прикладываю. Снимки чуть позже, нет устройства для чтения дисков, вечером или утром завтра.
Видимо, грыжа сместилась при кашле.
Консультация у нейрохирурга в конце сентября. Мне очень страшно и хотелось бы понять следующее.
1.  Возможно ли избежать операции и каким образом?
2.  Стоит ли сейчас делать УВТ?
3. На больничном с 23 августа. 7 сентября к терапевту. Стоит ли продлевать, может ли постельный режим помочь избежать операции?
4. Надо ли ЛФК? Вообще можете сказать все, что поможет избежать операции и вернуть все как было хотя бы?
5. Может ли грыжа вообще в принципе разжать этот несчастный корешок?


----------



## La murr (2 Сен 2021)

@Валерия Ли, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Валерия Ли (3 Сен 2021)

Фотографировала с ноутбука. Не знала, какие точно нужно, наименее размытые выкладываю.


----------



## Валерия Ли (5 Сен 2021)

@La murr, добрый день! Снимки выложены, можно ли перенести мою тему в раздел, где ее увидят доктора?


----------



## La murr (5 Сен 2021)

@Валерия Ли, Вашу тему доктора видят.
Рекомендую выслушать мнение @Доктор Ступин, @vbl15, @Андрей Пикаев


----------



## Валерия Ли (9 Сен 2021)

Уважаемые доктора, очень прошу ваших советов!
Во вторник поликлиника отказала в продлении больничного, вчера брала за с/ч поскольку ездила на УВТ, сегодня пришось выйти. Полдня более менее, после обеда уже туго, дома вечером разболелось сильно, лежу на игольчатом коврике. Что мне делать? Идти в поликлинику и требовать новый больничный? Завтра мне разрешили поработать из дома, но так не будет бесконечно либо уже конкретно переводиться на удаленку, если вообще разрешат. 
Отправляла снимки в нейрохирургическую клинику, там считают, что операция не требуется.
Подскажите, что добавить к лечению, которое сейчас включает прием мильгаммы, УВТ и игольчатый коврик. Просить руководство переводить меня на удаленку? Что может помочь?


----------



## AIR (9 Сен 2021)

Валерия Ли написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора, очень прошу ваших советов!


Вечер добрый! Отпишусь так сказать "вне списка" 



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> 12 дней назад, слегка закашлившись при першении в горле, испытала ужасную боль в пояснице.


Мышечный спазм.



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день хожу, сижу, но болезненность в области поясницы и жжение в левой ноге в районе ступни сохраняется, особенно после пары часов сидя/стоя.


В пояснице болят мышцы, жжение в ноге - сдавливание нервной веточки, нужно постараться выяснить, где именно.



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> Сделала МРТ в этот понедельник, размеры грыжи и протрузии без изменений, но теперь грыжа сдавливает левый корешок s1, и поэтому рекомендована консультация нейрохирурга.





Валерия Ли написал(а):


> Отправляла снимки в нейрохирургическую клинику, там считают, что операция не требуется.


Два момента.... описывающий снимок специалист не обратил внимания на имеющийся сколиоз🤔. Практикующие нейрохирурги, наверное, корректно могут оценить снимок и сопоставить с имеющимися жалобами.



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> Консультация у нейрохирурга в конце сентября.


Конечно,  нейрохирургу при очном осмотре будет ещё легче определиться.



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> 1. Возможно ли избежать операции и каким образом?


Определиться с основной причиной проблемы и если виновата не грыжа, то и оперировать резону никакого.
Имеется сколиоз и нарушение статики, это перегружает мышцы-сухожилия-связки по ходу сухожильно мышечного меридиана вдоль поясницы слева и левой ноги,  может нервная веточка и сдавиться..  Нужен качественный мануальный осмотр специалистом по мышечно-тоническим нарушениям,  вдруг чего и обнаружит... и проведёт лечение.



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> 2. Стоит ли сейчас делать УВТ?


Надо определиться,  с какой целью и на какую область... Например,  если грыжа ни при чём,  то какой смысл её "тюкать".🤔



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> На больничном с 23 августа. 7 сентября к терапевту. Стоит ли продлевать, может ли постельный режим помочь избежать операции?


Помочь избежать операции поможет не постельный режим , а чёткая диагностика и правильный подход к лечению.



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> 4. Надо ли ЛФК? Вообще можете сказать все, что поможет избежать операции и вернуть все как было хотя бы?


Для правильного выполнения ЛФК,  опять же, нужно поставить точный диагноз.. ЛФК для лечения грыжи, на мой взгляд - " мёртвому припарка". При мышечно-тоническом синдроме правильное ЛФК улучшит самочувствие,  а неправильное ухудшит.



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> 5. Может ли грыжа вообще в принципе разжать этот несчастный корешок?


Тот же вопрос: а та ли это грыжа и тот ли этот " несчастный корешок ".🤔


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2021)

Валерия Ли написал(а):


> ... на сегодняшний день хожу, сижу, но болезненность в области поясницы и жжение в левой ноге в районе ступни сохраняется, особенно после пары часов сидя/стоя.


Жение в каком месте стопы?



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> ... заключение также прикладываю. Снимки чуть позже, нет устройства для чтения дисков, вечером или утром завтра.


Лучше сам диск поставьте для просмотра. 



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> Видимо, грыжа сместилась при кашле.
> Консультация у нейрохирурга в конце сентября. Мне очень страшно и хотелось бы понять следующее.
> 1.  Возможно ли избежать операции и каким образом?


А там ли причина жжения в ноге?



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> 2.  Стоит ли сейчас делать УВТ?


Смотря как делать. 



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> 3. На больничном с 23 августа. 7 сентября к терапевту. Стоит ли продлевать, может ли постельный режим помочь избежать операции?


Вам решать, но "отлежаться" -  всегда было основным методом лечения.



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> 4. Надо ли ЛФК? Вообще можете сказать все, что поможет избежать операции и вернуть все как было хотя бы?


Надо ЛФК по периоду. Тут для острого. 



Валерия Ли написал(а):


> 5. Может ли грыжа вообще в принципе разжать этот несчастный корешок?


Может, если зажат.


----------

